# Aal einfrieren



## taxa9 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wie friert den Aal nachdem ausnehmen ein, zieht ihr die Haut vorher ab, oder lasst ihr die Haut dran? Ich habe vor die eine Hälfte der Aale später mal zu grillen, und den anderen Teil räuchern lassen.

Grüße

taxa9


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aal einfrieren*

Lass die Haut dran, abziehen kannst du später immer noch. Zum Räuchern ist es in der Haut besser, da saftiger. Schutz vor Gefrierbrand.


----------



## Hechtpeter (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aal einfrieren*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Lass die Haut dran, abziehen kannst du später immer noch. Zum Räuchern ist es in der Haut besser, da saftiger. Schutz vor Gefrierbrand.


 


genau so#6

ohne Haut wird das Räuchern schwer bis unmöglich


Gruß

Peter


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aal einfrieren*

Es sei denn Du willst Ihn braten. Dann kannst Du auch vorher abziehen. Aber dass kann man wie von den Vorredner schon beschrieben auch nach dem Einfrieren noch. So hat man immer noch die Wahl.


----------



## Tobbes (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aal einfrieren*

Haut abziehen??? Ich ess die mit, jedenfalls aus der Pfanne! Lecker!


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aal einfrieren*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Haut abziehen??? Ich ess die mit, jedenfalls aus der Pfanne! Lecker!


 

Ein Bekannter von mir,stammt aus Togo (wo andere Lebens-
umstände herrschen), behauptet das auch.


----------



## djoerni (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aal einfrieren*

bis zu einer gewissen Größe schmeckt die Haut gut. So ab 70cm eher lederig...


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aal einfrieren*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Haut abziehen??? Ich ess die mit, jedenfalls aus der Pfanne! Lecker!




Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank verschieden|bigeyes


----------



## paulbarsch (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aal einfrieren*



djoerni schrieb:


> bis zu einer gewissen Größe schmeckt die Haut gut. So ab 70cm eher lederig...




du haust einen 70ér aal in die pfanne? 
wenn man aale geräuchert hat,isst man die haut nie mit!

gruss andreas


----------

